

What We Learned from Anonymous: DDoS is now 3DoS - yarapavan
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2010/12/15/what-we-learned-from-anonymous-ddos-is-now-3dos.aspx

======
bediger
This is an interesting article with a catchy phrase. But it must also have
been an easy article to write, as it comes entirely from the "Us versus Them"
viewpoint. The author assumes that his or her employer is always right. Worse,
the author assumes that the reader assumes that as well.

But that assumption is false. It's false enough that we have a phrase, a whole
vocabulary around it. "Whistleblower" comes to mind. "Impeachment" comes to
mind. "White collar crime" comes to mind.

IT organizations have gone rogue: the UK's "phantom withdrawals" problem
demonstrates that
([http://www.phantomwithdrawals.com/index.php/Phantom_Withdraw...](http://www.phantomwithdrawals.com/index.php/Phantom_Withdrawals)
and). Whole governments have gone bad, a cliche that means I don't have to
list them. Employers can go bad too. We, the rest of us, the victims, may have
to "3DoS" some network entity.

Study this article for both ends of the problem, but don't be taken in by its
assumptions and viewpoint.

